# Ayuda Amplificador 1000rms



## Yarol (Sep 24, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Necesito de sus importantes conocimientos y experiencias para que me ayuden a construir un amplificador de 1000 rms para un par de bajos kicker cvr doble bobina c/u, de 15" de 1000 watts c/u y 500rms c/u por lo que suman 1000rms, por esa razon asumo que el amplificador deberia ser de 1000 rms por un solo canal clase D, ya que tengo entendido que estos amplificador son muy buenos para reproducir frecuencias muy bajas (subwoofer).

Si alguien me podria ayudar con un esquema de un amplificador ya probado se lo agradeceria en el alma.

Espero sus multiples ayudas para poder llevar a cabo este proyecto que me propuse a realizar para estos bajos.

De antemano Gracias


----------



## zopilote (Sep 24, 2007)

Solo he visto diseños de 100W en clase D, haber si alguien te da una mejor dato.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 25, 2007)

Hola. Buscá en la página de CREST que yo me bajé en la parte de soporte técnico, el diagrama de sus amplificador D. Cambian algunos componentes según el modelo.
No lo puedo adjuntar porque es muy grande, es mucha potencia.


----------



## Yarol (Sep 25, 2007)

Hola Francisco Galarza, estube mirando la pagina que me nombras y efectivamente hay una parte donde uno descarga los esquemas de sus producto, pero la pagina no me habre y aparte que me dise que esta protegida por contraseña. No habra manera de que muestres el que tu te bajaste?, a lo mejor si lo picas en dos y lo muestrs en dos partes lo podras subir.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 25, 2007)

Yarol dijo:
			
		

> Hola Francisco Galarza, estube mirando la pagina que me nombras y efectivamente hay una parte donde uno descarga los esquemas de sus producto, pero la pagina no me habre y aparte que me dise que esta protegida por contraseña. No habra manera de que muestres el que tu te bajaste?, a lo mejor si lo picas en dos y lo muestrs en dos partes lo podras subir.



Ok. Dame 1 semana porque no estoy en casa. Lo tengo que partir en varios porque pesa como 3MB.


----------



## dvilla (Sep 26, 2007)

Saludos a todos. Yo tambien estoy interesado en un amplificador de 500 o 1000w rms, pero tengo una inconveniente, no puedo descargalos de otras paginas y si no fuera de mucha molestia mandarlo a esta direccion 00000000, le estuviera agradecidos


----------

